# SOLD - Tetraodon suvatii - Arrowhead/Pignose Puffer



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

I am looking to rehome my second T. suvattii.

It is currently about 3 inches and I am asking $25.

Further information and articles are listed below; there will be a test before the fish is sold to ensure that it goes to a good home.

The Arrowhead or Pig-nosed Puffer: Maliciously Miraculous

Mekong Puffer - Tetraodon suvatii

Tetraodon suvattii

Below is a photo of my other suvattii for convenience purposes only, but essentially looks identical to this one.










*============ thread will be closed when the fish is sold ============*​


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

apparently they sell for a premium in the Okanagan:

http://74.125.155.132/search?q=cach...ll+arrowhead+puffer&cd=17&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hey darb i left you a msg..give me a ring tonight if you would like..
i pm'd you my number


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

still looking for love and getting bigger by the day ...


----------

